# What food and vaccination schedule does your vet recommend?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I have two vets, one regular and one holistic. I go to the regular vet for surgeries because of cost (the holistic one is twice the cost..) and the holistic one for things like bloodwork and annual checkups. I feed raw and do no vaccination- my holistic vet supports that, my regular one doesn't. When I got Bishop neutered he said he would not do surgery on him if he was unvaccinated, so I said I would leave.. he changed his mind. :biggrin: My regular one does yearly vaccinations and sells Science Diet.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

My vet demands to see my dog every 2 months if I can afford it..she doesnt need another shot for 4 months but previously my vet would even contact me by phone to set up her vacs and her spay. We are blessed with a very nice low cost vet who care much for the animals she works with.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Every 2 months? Is there a health issue going on, I assume?

My vet recommends vaccines every 3 years. He knows that we stop after puppy vaccines and never gave us a hard time about it or pushed the issue at all, but I've never asked him how he feels about it. 
He used to voice his opinion about raw, but recently when I brought Mousse in for PennHIP he said I must be onto something with the whole PMR thing. LOL. We don't go to the vet frequently- there's simply no need to. I need to get Zailey, Braxton, and Timber in for PennHIP ASAP, and will have bloodwork done then. If I did not have to keep up with certain OFA tests yearly, my dogs could go years without stepping into a clinic.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

She had demodex..so my vet likes to check her out often. That and an issue with allergies.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I have not brought Tess in- just Bishop. He is unvaccinated and I wanted to do a titer test on him as well as blood values- all were great. I doubt I will bring them in yearly from now on, since I don't have a breed prone to issues and I don't intend on breeding!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The vet I work for now, feeds homecooked herself and she wants me to help her get on raw. She supports limited vaccines as well. 

I firmly believe in annual wellness checks and blood work for all dogs.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Slayer Girl said:


> She had demodex..so my vet likes to check her out often. That and an issue with allergies.


IMO your vet just wants your money. I'd look for another vet immediately.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I take my dogs to low cost clinics for their vaccines for the most part (so much cheaper and no exam fee), so I just do what I want. I do Rabies every 3yrs. (1yr. after their first vaccine & every 3yrs. after that) as per my states law, Distemper every 3yrs., and Bordetella every year.

As for food, my vet doesn't push any specific brand on me. He feeds his own dogs TOTW, which shocked me because every other vet I've gone to had never even heard of it.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I do puppy vaccines myself and after that rabies vax every 3 years. I get the rabies vax at a low-cost clinic because they don't record how many dogs I have and what kind, I don't feel comfortable with Big Brother knowing that information. No bordetella, no distemper. Only rabies to accord with the law. My vet doesn't like it, believes in every vax under the sun, and wants me to feed Science Diet.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I stick with a "dont ask, dont tell, and if they do ask square the shoulders and proudly tell them what you feed, and how you feel about shots....and then move on without allowing them to blabber on about their feelings/beliefs!":wink: Its actually the biggest reason I have to drive so far away for a vet, because the one here in town states on their website that if they have an animal come in that does NOT have shots, or records of said shots they WILL administer the shots before the animal is allowed to leave!:wacko:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> the one here in town states on their website that if they have an animal come in that does NOT have shots, or records of said shots they WILL administer the shots before the animal is allowed to leave!:wacko:


Good luck to them. If a vet tried pulling that s*** with me, I'd punch them in the mouth. Vets know better than to do that crap down here in Violent ******* County, Alabama.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Abi, I hope they tell you that inside the veterinary office. Otherwise that'd be illegal, I'd think.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> Good luck to them. If a vet tried pulling that s*** with me, I'd punch them in the mouth. Vets know better than to do that crap down here in Violent ******* County, Alabama.


I know...I told someone who knows me(Brody's sister's Mommie) that...and she started laughing and couldnt stop...she was like "I cant imagine ANYONE threatening YOU with that!!"LOL :laugh: 



Caty M said:


> Abi, I hope they tell you that inside the veterinary office. Otherwise that'd be illegal, I'd think.


Ive heard that they have a sign that reads "NO un-vaccinated dogs allowed, unless they are getting them TODAY!" I dont know though...as Ive never been there!:wink:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been to a few different vets. Unfortunately, I don't really have an "official" vet per say that I've found that I trust.

We use the spay/neuter clinic-type place where he got fixed for things like shots or when he got kennel cough, we just picked up antibiotics from them, etc.

When he got pancreatitis and got pretty sick on a Sunday, we went to the only vet open on a Sunday and got stuck with them through the process, but I probably won't use them again regularly. One of the vets there was really pushy with the RX and Purina/SD foods. The other wasn't pushy but recommended them, and also told me the kibble is better for his teeth, etc, etc. 

I suppose our "regular" vet is pretty good. They sell SD, I believe, but they've never pushed me on it at all and when I told them kibble name (I think it was Acana at the time), they did not say anything. They also have a holistic vet that works for them.

Oh, and vaccination schedule is every 3 years.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

My dad recommends a limited vaccine schedule (every 3 years or titers) and recommends the premium diets (Blue Buffalo, Wellness, Innova, Natural Balance, Orijen stuff like that), and also recommends Raw

The Vet I am working for now, vaccinates more than any other Vet I've ever seen, such as if the dog has gone more than 1 year overdue for vaccines they start them over with a shot now and a booster in a month (it makes me want to barf), and then recommends either Royal Canin or Purina Prescription Diets or Purina Pro Plan....again makes me want to ralph.....getting my foot more in the door and then going to 'wow' them with my diet and vaccine expertise LOL!!!!!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have three vets. The one literally right up the road is fine for basic things but it's a strange office: no Xray, no computer...one vet, one tech. The other is my regular vet that I go to for any problems. I use the holistic vet for titers, she does their heartworm checks. The holistic vet is the only one who is familiar with any food I have ever fed. The others have no idea. I would listen to my holistic vet if she had ideas on feeding but not the other two.


----------

